# Last Minute Herf



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm having a couple BOTL over this Friday, June 13. If you're interested in joining us just let me know!! :tu :tu

- DragonMan
- Shaggy
- R-ice


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I may be able to make it. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

THREAD JACK!!!! Old Sailor will be in Hamilton at Heddels Drydock later this week for 2 weeks.

Carry on


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

What's the start / end time?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Bear said:


> What's the start / end time?


Starts anytime after 4pm and ends when you want to leave. :tu


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

I NEVER wanna leave.. :bn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont like u guys enough to herf with yall


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

r-ice said:


> I NEVER wanna leave.. :bn


:r There is a futon in the basement. :r


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm in ! :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*- DragonMan
- Shaggy
- R-ice
- Buzzman600*


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Sorry, I cant make it. I gotta work that day.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> I'm having a couple BOTL over this Friday, June 13. If you're interested in joining us just let me know!! :tu :tu
> 
> - DragonMan
> - Shaggy
> - R-ice


hmmmm thought i was layin low till u forgot.....


----------



## Magellan (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the invite guys, this Friday is poker night at my place. Can somebody pm me a number I can text so I can see where you're at when im done? 

Cheers.


----------



## Magellan (Apr 27, 2007)

Magellan said:


> Thanks for the invite guys, this Friday is poker night at my place. Can somebody pm me a number I can text so I can see where you're at when im done?
> 
> Cheers.


By the way, do you guys play? If so I'll setup a herf/game at my place this summer.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

come on where are all the new guys .. lol..


----------



## andrewm (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the invite! going to be driving to Ottawa that day though. Have fun!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

damnit...thought i might have been able to scare up a special guest but my talents are faultering.....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

great time nick...too bad aaron had to leave so early. as usual good food (even tho my cheese was crooked) and great company.

and you suck at Wii golf


oh yea...i moved one of ur cigars when u werent lookin....:chk


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Wish I could have made it, post pics please. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bastages:r:r


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol the cheese was crooked cuz you pushed it with a fork ~~~!!!My chese exploded on nicks shoulder...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

r-ice said:


> My chese exploded on nicks shoulder...


TMI!! :r :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

It was a great herf and I want to thank Mike (Shaggy), Aaron (R-ice) and his girlfriend Crystal for their company, feel free to come by anytime you like!! Just got back from the cottage and celebrating Father’s Day, that’s why I’m posting late. I would have posted the same day as the herf but I was too busy losing to Mike in Wii golf!!! Sorry, I didn’t take many pictures but here is the ones I did take:


Mike (Shaggy), Josie my wife, Crystal Aaron’s girlfriend and Aaron (R-ice)



Mike, Me and Aaron (I really have to start exercising again!!)



Aaron decided to lay a beating on me in return for the one he got the last time he was over. He bombed me with:

- 5 x Diablo Picante …..first cigar I smoked at the herf
- Gurkha Regent Torpedo
- Illusione CG : 4…. Third cigar I smoked at the herf

Mike, as usual, had to hit me with something!! This time it was a San Cristobal De La Habana El Principe, and I smoked the only one I had so I’m glad he did!!

Thanks again!! :tu :tu


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Looks like good times, wish I could have made it. Maybe next time.


----------

